
Why Germany now requires people to be trained before using some elevators - donohoe
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2015/06/01/why-germany-now-requires-people-to-be-trained-before-using-some-elevators/
======
beamatronic
"Germans now need to complete special training before being able to enter the
old-fashioned elevators called paternosters.

Those elevators are unusual — they do not have doors and do not stop at any
floor. Instead, they operate continuously, and users need to jump in and out
of the moving cabins."

It sounds fun if you're a young or able-bodied person.

~~~
kazinator
> _It sounds fun if you 're a young or able-bodied person._

Also, if you like wearing a hat and overalls, cultivating a mustache, and your
name is Mario or Luigi.

